# Convertible roof protection



## micalee (Mar 5, 2010)

Just used TENZI Cabrio Protection on roof and fabric seats. Wow! It repels liquids very very effectively!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Great section on soft top care here https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 1&t=115683


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Trouble is products have moved on massivly in ten years since Dave wrote most of his guides


----------

